# Anyone collect batteries?



## SJACKAL (Mar 8, 2005)

I wonder am I the only one who takes an interest in battery wraps and labels...


----------



## Stormdrane (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice collection. Do you know of any reviews/comparisons of cr123 batteries as to which is the best/consistant power/price, etc.? I've found that Surefire's website has good prices, 12 batteries for $15. I just sold my Streamlight TL 3 Xenon to a retired Marine and was looking to send him some more info and battery choices. Thanks.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 9, 2005)

stormdrane, you want to search for SilverFox's 123 battery shootout thread.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 9, 2005)

sjackal, is that your most up-to-date pic? I have a gray 123 that I could send you (it's dead, BTW), I forget the brand but it's not in your pic.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 9, 2005)

Surefire 123's are actually made by Panasonic, they're a terrific value as well as the "Battery Station" brand, but Sanyo's seem to pack a few more mah's than everyone elses


----------



## paulr (Mar 9, 2005)

I think 03lab and a few others have been collecting 123's.


----------



## Mark2 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey, there are rechargables in that CR123A collection, that's against the rules! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## greenLED (Mar 9, 2005)

I was wondering about that blue one...


----------



## AtomSphere (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't collect different brands... i juz collect all my used batteries... waiting for the day i can fill up my shelf


----------



## daloosh (Mar 9, 2005)

Don't collect 'em, I drop 'em off at county recycling day, just in case. But it's a pain to drain them all the way down, where's the MilkyCandle when you need one!
Some of the common ones not in that pic are the Sanyo, the Universal, the rebranded batterystation, and is that blue and white one a Yuntong?

daloosh


----------



## Mark2 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## watt4 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 10, 2005)

Great battery shots, I have never so many different brands


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
sjackal, is that your most up-to-date pic? I have a gray 123 that I could send you (it's dead, BTW), I forget the brand but it's not in your pic. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanx for the offer, but its ok, I only collect my used batteries, not fanatic about batteries as I do about lights and other tinkles. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

The blue one is an unprotected rechargable, an industrial piece so they don't have fancy brand wrappings.


----------



## SJACKAL (Mar 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mark2 said:*





[/ QUOTE ]

Wow! This is fantasic! So many labels! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Glad to know that I am not the only one whom took an side-interest after flashlights.


----------



## Mark2 (Mar 10, 2005)

I started to keep one of each brand/type I encountered about a year ago when artar started this thread:

cr123a group foto


----------



## Mags (Mar 10, 2005)

SJACKAL, you need a Titanium battery!


----------



## NikolaTesla (Apr 19, 2005)

Funny you ask. I used too. But then I got rechargables for everything! All my onetime cells got retired.


----------

